# IBIS -- observaciones y comparacion con Specialized



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Bueno amigos ya he tenido suficiente tiempo con mi Nuevo IBIS Mojo SL y les quiero comentar cuales han sido mis observaciones. Tomen en cuenta lo siguiente

1. anos de experiencia con el mountain bike -- 4
2. estilo - all mountain y un poco de crosscountry - en Washington donde originalmente empece a montar Mt Bike los caminos son muy cerrados y unos que otros muy agressivos que la verdad son downhill. Dependiendo del tiempo del ano (hielo, nieve, lodo o polvo) ver link las condiciones se pueden ir de dificil a casi imposible.

http://





3. anos de experiencia de motocross mas de 30 - mi primeras experiencia fue a los 6 anos con un mini moto honda 50 (que belleza de mini moto). Comento este detalle porque 30 anos en dos ruedas significa mucho. No importa que sea bici o moto
4. A todas mis motos les he modificado la supension de acuerdo a mi preferencia - la suspensión juega un papel muy importante en las habilidades de un piloto de bicicleta o moto.
5. Las bicicletas que he tenido - Specialized stumpjumper FSR COMP 2007, Specialized Rockhopper.

Yo le compre el mojo a thelastbiker el ano pasado - solo con el pude armar la bicicleta a mis especificaciones sin esperar meses. Es un 2012 con la suspensión Float 32 y Float RP23, Industry 9 y shimano. He tenido la oportunidad de usar la bicicleta en el Zapoteco y Popo bike - también me lo lleve a Washington donde lo he usado en Duthie Hill (ver video) y otros lugares.

Observaciones

el marco de el IBIS es muy rígido y le da (feed-back) al piloto que es un detalle importante cuando uno maneja single track especialmente en condiciones como pasando encima de troncos o otros obstáculos. Como si fuera un marco hard-tail. El specialized no es tan rígido y suena como si tuviera grillos. También los rodamientos de pivote son mu chiquitos y fallan demasiado rápido. El mantenimiento del mojo lo deconosco ya que no le he tenido que cambiar nada.
Subiendo es una belleza - como si fuera un chivo de montania. El specialized no lo puede tocar en este departamento.
Bajando caminos llenos de piedras con el IBIS es un placer - la bicicleta inspira confianza lo que hace que el piloto empuje el alcance de sus habilidades que es lo que hace uno desarrollarse como mejor piloto. El specialized es una bicicleta nervioso en las bajadas rapidas. Especialmente donde hay piedras. Me imajino que so se debe a el angulo de el head tube. Por el mismo razon el specialized es muy agil en los caminos donde hay muchos arboles y uno tiene que maniobrar la bicicleta a velocidades muy bajas entre las piedras y arboles. El diámetro de vuelta con la Specialized em mejor que la IBIS

Conclusión:

El specialized es una excelente bicicleta pero sin duda el Mojo SL es mejor. En cuanto a el cuidado que le tengo a mis bicicletas y motos soy muy abusivo. No los maltrato pero tampoco los trato como si fueran un bebe. Mi forma de pensar es que si pago buen dinero para una bici la voy a disfrutar -- o mejor dicho le voy a sacar el jugo. Con las dos he hecho brincos de mas de un metro y nunca una falla pero el Mojo me parece mas solido lo que significa que aguanta mas - este detalle no lo puedo comprobar. La calidad de el acabado en las dos bicicletas es excelente!

Hago estos comentarios no para mal decir Specialized pero para informar. Estas dos bicicletas no están dentro la misma categoría lo que significa que la comparación no va ser igual.

Vuelvo a repetir - las dos son de muy alta calidad y si no has tenido la oportunidad de usar la IBIS y el Specialized en varios condiciones recomiendo que lo hagan. Si han tenido la oportunidad entonces dar comentarios - me gustaría comparar mis observaciones con los de otros.

Finalmente. Mi idioma natal es ingles - si no llegan entender algo haga me lo saber para ver si lo puedo explicar de otra manera.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

excelente aporte, muy buen espaniol. por cierto, feedback = retroalimentacion


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Muchas gracias por el review.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Gracias...*

Gracias Jonathan, por eso voy a comprar una Ibis.

Saludos.



slowmotion said:


> Bueno amigos ya he tenido suficiente tiempo con mi Nuevo IBIS Mojo SL y les quiero comentar cuales han sido mis observaciones. Tomen en cuenta lo siguiente
> 
> 1. anos de experiencia con el mountain bike -- 4
> 2. estilo - all mountain y un poco de crosscountry - en Washington donde originalmente empece a montar Mt Bike los caminos son muy cerrados y unos que otros muy agressivos que la verdad son downhill. Dependiendo del tiempo del ano (hielo, nieve, lodo o polvo) ver link las condiciones se pueden ir de dificil a casi imposible.
> ...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Gracias -- se me paso la palabra



JackStephen said:


> feedback = retroalimentacion


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

slowmotion said:


> Bueno amigos ya he tenido suficiente tiempo con mi Nuevo IBIS Mojo SL y les quiero comentar cuales han sido mis observaciones. Tomen en cuenta lo siguiente
> 
> 1. anos de experiencia con el mountain bike -- 4
> 2. estilo - all mountain y un poco de crosscountry - en Washington donde originalmente empece a montar Mt Bike los caminos son muy cerrados y unos que otros muy agressivos que la verdad son downhill. Dependiendo del tiempo del ano (hielo, nieve, lodo o polvo) ver link las condiciones se pueden ir de dificil a casi imposible.
> ...


Que bien que estes feliz con tu bici!! Muchas felicidades y que hayas compartido tu experiencia. ahi nos debes unas fotos de la bici ya tampoco la pude ver el video 

Bike, I mean bye 
C U


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

buena aportacion de tu experiencia con la SLR.

Pense que ibas a poner un video en tu bicicleta. Exelente tu patio trasero.

Yo creo que las bicicletas que comparas si estan en la misma categoria. (en cuanto a su uso Trail)

El problema es que comparas un avion con una version de la FSR que es COMP. Ademas de el año del 2007, nada que ver con la actual de 5 años despues. Claro, como dices, solo es inforamcion.

Saludos


----------

